

OpenH264 is a codec library which supports H.264 encoding and decoding - Bob_Rob
https://github.com/danielrh/losslessh264

======
sonnyp
The URL point to losslessh264 a fork of OpenH264

> "we built a recompression layer that can get additional win ontop of CAVLC
> and other algorithms."

